# Brad Scott talented young guitarist



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope this video works out for you guys as it shows off one of Ottawa valley's finest young guitarist Brad Scott and me hanging on by my shirt tail trying to keep up with him.LOL He shure put a smile on my face.
Enjoy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff, and the rhythm playing was solid as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

That was some nice picking.
Tnx for sharing.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

He's got it. Good playing, nice phrasing and good guitar faces while soloing. 

The rest of the band heals the fort well. 

Cheers


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Heckuva good time!! Thanks.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sweet nod to the Simpsons there to boot. Nice.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

marcos said:


> I hope this video works out for you guys as it shows off one of Ottawa valley's finest young guitarist Brad Scott and me hanging on by my shirt tail trying to keep up with him.LOL He shure put a smile on my face.
> Enjoy.


Yeaaaahhh Marcos !!! amazing country song. Congratulations because I love it 

Regards


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice picking! Good band too.


----------

